# Looking Southeast US 2bdrm resort 4/22 to 4/29



## Jdmalibu (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi I’m looking to get a 2bdrm at a resort where we can stay and play onsite most of the time.  Southeast US.  Any combo of days 5 or more between 4/22 and 4/29.  No Orlando…


----------



## hlhutton (Mar 30, 2022)

Jdmalibu said:


> Hi I’m looking to get a 2bdrm at a resort where we can stay and play onsite most of the time.  Southeast US.  Any combo of days 5 or more between 4/22 and 4/29.  No Orlando…


Hi, I have some extra points with Marriott and just checked to see that a 2 bedroom unit is available for 7 days at Marriott's Villas at Doral - check-in Apr 22 check-out Apr 29.  If this might be of interest let me know.  I don't want to book the points unless I know you will take the booking.  I'm happy to connect on the phone to discuss further if you like.


----------



## 1sue01 (Apr 6, 2022)

Sent PM


----------



## Jdmalibu (Apr 6, 2022)

Jdmalibu said:


> Hi I’m looking to get a 2bdrm at a resort where we can stay and play onsite most of the time.  Southeast US.  Any combo of days 5 or more between 4/22 and 4/29.  No Orlando…


I need to get something booked, still looking.


----------



## chapjim (Apr 7, 2022)

Jdmalibu said:


> I need to get something booked, still looking.



So am I (still looking) but the only things I've found are in Western North Carolina and neither place fits your "stay on-site" criterion and perhaps would not be considered "southeast."  

I don't mean to chide but perhaps the lack of responses is because you are coming kind of late to the game and the game this spring has been extraordinarily busy.


----------



## Jdmalibu (Apr 7, 2022)

chapjim said:


> So am I (still looking) but the only things I've found are in Western North Carolina and neither place fits your "stay on-site" criterion and perhaps would not be considered "southeast."
> 
> I don't mean to chide but perhaps the lack of responses is because you are coming kind of late to the game and the game this spring has been extraordinarily busy.


I will book something tomorrow, really just need some sun, beach or pools, and cheap airfare.  That’s the magic mix.  I’m coming from BOS so southeast is usually cheapest for flights.  But open to expanded search in warm climates. 

 Jim I also responded to you PM.


----------



## DRIless (Apr 9, 2022)

Jdmalibu said:


> Hi I’m looking to get a 2bdrm at a resort where we can stay and play onsite most of the time.  Southeast US.  Any combo of days 5 or more between 4/22 and 4/29.  No Orlando…



*Vacation Village at Weston* - Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL 1BR4 23-30Apr2022 $730
*Beach Quarters Resort* - Virginia Beach VA  1BR6oceanfront  24-29Apr2022 $575
*Fox Run Resort* - Lake Lure, NC  2BR8  23-30Apr2022  $750
*Sandcastle Village II* - New Bern, NC  2BR8  23-30Apr2022  $750
*The Townes at King's Creek Plantation* - Williamsburg, VA  2BR6  23-30Apr2022  $700
*Vacation Village At Williamsburg* - Williamsburg, VA    2BR6  23-30Apr2022  $730
*The Historic Powhatan Resort* - Williamsburg, VA    2BR6  24-29Apr2022  $500
*Greensprings Vacation Resort* - Williamsburg, VA 2BR6 24-29Apr2022 $575
*Greensprings Vacation Resort* - Williamsburg, VA 2BR6 22-29Apr2022 $800
*Lots to do in Williamsburg with Colonial Williamsburg, Busch Gardens, day trips to VA Beach
Airports are  RIC, PHF, and ORF*

PM if interested


----------

